#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Где общаться с буддистами в Санкт- Петербурге?

## Серж

Может кто может подсказать, где есть в Петербурге Буддийские общины, в которых можно пообщаться с буддистами в живую? Если кто знает и подскажет, большое спасибо.   :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

А Вы заходите в дацан (буддийский храм), что на Приморском пр., у ст. метро "Старая деревня" в субботу или воскресенье часов в шесть-семь вечера - и увидите сразу буддистов разных традиций.
В лекционном зале восле столовой, что внизу, лекции читает ачаан Чатри - это традиция тхеравада. А в столовой и в самом храме можно увидеть буддистов и монахов традиции ваджраяна.

----------


## Константин_К.

А вот тут стрелки забиваются. Есть представители и Дзен и Дзогчен.
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2945

И всё совершенно вживую  :Smilie: 



Удачи!

----------


## Jampa

Геше Дакпа Джампа читает лекции по понедельникам в семь часов вечера. Точное место можете узнать в дацане, на Приморском шоссе. Раньше он читал их в музее им. Козлова. Сейчас точно не знаю.

----------


## Asanga

Геше-лхарампа Джампа Дакпа будет читать лекции в дацане по средам в 19.00.
Тема: Ламрим, этапы пути к пробуждению,
Приходите.

----------


## Клен

Приходите в центр Карма-Кагью, метро "Садовая" или "Сенная", Никольский пер., д.7
Если можете, приходите в любой понедельник, часов в 7. В это время там проходят лекции для новичков.

----------


## Ratmir

А те, кто относится к ньингма где собираются в Питере?
Что это за община и чем занимаются на собраниях?

Я тоже в процессе выбора традиции.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

www.nyingma.ru

----------


## woltang

группа Дзен Школы Кван Ум. Ритрит в Павловске на этих выходных. Тел. 465-11-13. Владимир Иванович, Анна.

----------


## Ratmir

> www.nyingma.ru


А где на этом сайте есть ответы на мои вопросы:
   1. А те, кто относится к ньингма где собираются в Питере?
   2. Что это за община и чем занимаются на собраниях?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> А где на этом сайте есть ответы на мои вопросы:
>    1. А те, кто относится к ньингма где собираются в Питере?
>    2. Что это за община и чем занимаются на собраниях?


Приветствую,

1. Расписание практик публикуется в предстоящих событиях на сайте. Следующая практика будет в 10 лунный день. В данный момент практики проходят в квартире рядом с м. "Петроградская". Точный адрес будет в расписании на сайте.

2. Буддийская община нингма в СПб - это ученики Кенпо Ринпоче, Патрула Ринпоче и Чоки Нима Ринпоче, на общих встречах делаются практики, которые передавали наши учителя - садханы Гуру и Дакини в 10 и 25 лунные дни, а также практики Будды Шакьямуни, Ваджракилаи и др.

----------


## Ratmir

Спасибо за информацию, конечно не все понятно, но хоть что-то :Smilie:

----------


## МЭшка

Ребята, а может обменяемся координатами и будем как-нибудь общаться! В первую очредь реплика относится к начинающим.

----------


## Серж

Буду первым.

Mail: serzh@gtn.ru
ICQ: 348211987
tel(m): +79119850657

Живу в Гатчине, но в Питер приехать могу почти в любое время
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ratmir

Пишите в аську (требуется авторизация, сообщения от тех, кто не в списке не принимаются!) 10627762
Я все больше и больше склоняюсь к нингма.

----------


## МЭшка

Мой адрес: researcher4@yandex.ru. Аська временно не работает. Живу в Купчино (Фрунзенский район).

----------


## woltang

ВЫ можете приезжать на дзен практики в Павловск по субботам- воскресеньям.Телефон  465-11-13 Владимир Иванович, Анна

----------


## Штелп

Отличная тема, хочу предупредить - адреса лучше предварительно нарисовать (хоть в Паинте) и в виде рисунка уже грузить, а то записал свой адрес, и видимо какая-то хитрая программа доставила его спамеру...   Позже(ещё не рисовал) загружу свой. Удачи всем.  :-)

----------


## Серж

> Отличная тема, хочу предупредить - адреса лучше предварительно нарисовать (хоть в Паинте) и в виде рисунка уже грузить, а то записал свой адрес, и видимо какая-то хитрая программа доставила его спамеру...   Позже(ещё не рисовал) загружу свой. Удачи всем.  :-)


Хороший совет, но можно и без картинок, а указывать так: name@DELETEME_servername.ru, соответственно DELETEME_ надо изъять, и никакая спамерская прога не достанет вас. Это мой вариант  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

Всем привет!
Мой адрес Echo_79некошка.mail.ru 
Если кто не в курсе, то здесь расположен новый форум Дацана Гунзэчойнэй.

----------


## МЭшка

> Если кто не в курсе, то здесь расположен новый форум Дацана Гунзэчойнэй.


Какой-то он неживой, этот форум!

----------


## Echo

*Мария А*
Дык, новый.  :Smilie: 
Оживляйте!

----------


## МЭшка

> *Мария А*
> Дык, новый. 
> Оживляйте!


Пойду сегодня регистрироваться!

----------


## Влад

Очень прошу откликнуться учеников Ламы Шенпена, особенно тех,
кто принимал Прибежище в Дацане в феврале 2002 года.
Есть ли в Питере какая-нибудь организованная группа,
поддерживающая постоянную связь с Ламой?

Напишите, пожалуйста, по адресу:

karmazong@Deleteme_mail.ru

(Deleteme_ убрать в соотвествии с советом отСЕРЖА :Smilie:  )

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Влад.




> Очень прошу откликнуться учеников Ламы Шенпена, особенно тех,
> кто принимал Прибежище в Дацане в феврале 2002 года.


Тогда откликаюсь. Я, правда, с его первого визита, а не с 2002.



> Есть ли в Питере какая-нибудь организованная группа,
> поддерживающая постоянную связь с Ламой?


Есть. Правда не очень активная.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

У ламы Шенпена есть отличный сайт (раньше была и русскоязычная версия):

http://www.dharmaling.info/index.php?newlang=russian

----------


## Lungrig

я вам на mail написал

----------


## Топпер

Мне?
Пока не получал сообщения.

----------


## Lungrig

не, Топпер, сорри - Владу написал  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

> Здравствуйте Влад.
> 
> 
> Тогда откликаюсь. Я, правда, с его первого визита, а не с 2002.
> 
> Есть. Правда не очень активная.


Дело вот в чём.

После того, как мы приняли Прибежище, Лама пообещал дать всем имена, но не сразу, а на другой день. Но я не имел возможности остаться - буквально сразу из Дацана пришлось уехать на вокзал. Теперь вот хожу без имени, как-то странно получилось.
Вот и хочу узнать: нельзя ли спросить Ламу об этом?
А может, у кого-нибудь сохранилась информация об этом событии (февраль 2002)?

Заранее благодарен.

[Posted by 83.149.3.143 via http://webwarper.net This is added while posting a message to avoid misuse.
Try: http://webwarper.net/webwarper.exe Example of viewing: http://webwarper.net/ww/~av/board.bu...d.php?p=109700 ]

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Влад.

Судя по сообщению о принятии Прибежища, я думаю, что мы знакомы.



> После того, как мы приняли Прибежище, Лама пообещал дать всем имена, но не сразу, а на другой день. Но я не имел возможности остаться - буквально сразу из Дацана пришлось уехать на вокзал. Теперь вот хожу без имени, как-то странно получилось.


Так отпишите ему. Думаю, что он не зажмёт для Вас имя  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

> Здравствуйте Влад.
> 
> Судя по сообщению о принятии Прибежища, я думаю, что мы знакомы.


Может быть. Насколько я помню, компания тогда подобралась весьма интересная.

----------

